# BACH, C.P.E.: St. John Passion



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

BACH, C.P.E.: St. John Passion 
Sing-Academy Berlin / Barockorchestra Basel / Daus World Premiere Recording

June 30, 2004
Classical

3


----------

